# Lifestyles & Discussion > Peace Through Religion >  Quaker Quotes

## moostraks

Why should any man have power over any other man's faith, seeing Christ Himself is the author of it?


Quoted in "Memoir of George Fox", The Friends' Library: comprising journals, doctrinal treatises, and other writings of members of the Religious Society of Friends, edited by William Evans and Thomas Evans (1837) volume 1, page 76

----------


## moostraks

"Be patterns, be examples in all countries, places, islands, nations wherever you come; that your carriage and life may preach among all sorts of people, and to them; then you will come to walk cheerfully over the world, answering that of God in everyone; whereby in them you may be a blessing, and make the witness of God in them to bless you."

Statement of 1656, from The Works of George Fox (1831)

----------


## moostraks

"That which makes a people blessed and happy, is, that they hear and obey the still small voice, which says, this is the way, walk in it. This is the voice of the true shepherd, and the sheep know it, follow it and obey it, and a stranger they will not hear nor follow."

~ William Shewen, 1631-1695

----------


## moostraks

"Now this testimony I must leave to the world, that God has sent his good Spirit into the hearts of the children of men, to be their guide, leader and director in all things relating to his kingdom; and upon the receiving and obeying, or resisting and disobeying this Spirit, stands man’s eternal felicity or woe, for nothing short of it can give mankind the knowledge of the mysteries of God’s salvation; and all knowledge without it, is earthly and carnal, and can never give life to the soul."

~ Ambrose Rigge, 1616-1660

----------


## moostraks

"Everything, all beauty and rightness, seems to turn upon a right subordination of the outward to the inward, the transient to the permanent, in our lives and thoughts. Yet this right subordination cannot be achieved in a hurry. If we are to learn to assign to the weightiest matters their true place and predominance, we must allow ourselves, or rather we must steadily resolve to secure for ourselves, quietness enough not only to know our own minds, but to listen to the still small voice of conscience, or of God, speaking in our own hearts."

~ Caroline Stephen, 1834-1909

----------


## moostraks



----------


## moostraks

Robert Barclay, 1678:

"Whoever can reconcile this, 'Resist not evil', with 'Resist violence by force', again, 'Give also thy other cheek', with 'Strike again'; also, 'Love thine enemies', with 'Spoil them, make a prey of them, pursue them with fire and the sword', or, 'Pray for those that persecute you, and those that calumniate you', with 'Persecute them by fines, imprisonments and death itself', whoever, I say, can find a means to reconcile these things may be supposed also to have found a way to reconcile God with the Devil, Christ with Antichrist, Light with Darkness, and good with evil. But if this be impossible, as indeed it is impossible, so will also the other be impossible, and men do but deceive both themselves and others, while they boldly adventure to establish such absurd and impossible things."

----------


## Ronin Truth

Got any cool Quaker oatmeal quotes?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Got any cool Quaker oatmeal quotes?


"Quaker Oatmeal.  It's the right thing to do."

----------


## Jamesiv1

> Got any cool Quaker oatmeal quotes?


I've got traditional, 5-minute Quaker quotes, or instant/microwaveable Quaker quotes.

which would you prefer?

----------


## Ronin Truth

> I've got traditional, 5-minute Quaker quotes, or instant/microwaveable Quaker quotes.
> 
> which would you prefer?


  I'll take them all.  I'm a real fan.

----------


## Jamesiv1

> I'll take them all.  I'm a real fan.


Same here.

suggested servings:

5-minute quotes
add raisins while cooking (to soften up the raisins)
put in serving bowl, add a generous blob of real butter and brown sugar
top with a little milk
Enjoy!!

5-minute quotes
add dried cherries while cooking (to soften cherries)
top with real butter and white sugar
add a little milk
Enjoy!!

on my list to try sliced banana and sliced fresh strawberries, blob of butter, white sugar

----------


## moostraks

Wherefore, brethren, let us be careful neither to out-go our guide, nor yet loiter behind him; since he that makes haste, may miss his way, and he that stays behind, lose his guide.
~ William Penn, 1644-1718

----------


## Terry1

moos, are the Quakers and the Mennonites basically the same?  I was just curious.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> moos, are the Quakers and the Mennonites basically the same? I was just curious.


I think the Mennonites are more like Amish with cars, etc.

Darn, now I want some more oatmeal again.

----------


## moostraks

> moos, are the Quakers and the Mennonites basically the same?  I was just curious.


No, but they are both Peace churches in that they subscribe to a non-resistant belief system. Quakers are very diverse, some similar to Unitarians while others are very Conservative. Mennonites are more standardized in their beliefs. My affinity has always been towards the Wilburite wing of Quakers, which IIRC is like 2% of Quakers nowadays. From the outside it would appear to many these are Amish (plain speech and dress) but the worship and beliefs are different in that Mennonites and Amish have power structures for instance Bishops, while say a Conservative Quaker would be participating as an equal. The inner light is an important part of Quaker leadings. Conservative Quakers will wait in silence for the Spirit to move them, and then share their leadings. While a Mennonite would participate in a more formal service. Plain dress for a Mennonite involves more of a conformity to church standards (it is well known the gossiping and arguments over pleats in kapps amongst the Plain people  ) Whilst a Quaker in plain dress nowadays is doing it as a personal leading. This is a few things that comes to mind right off the top of my head...

----------


## Lucille

I was raised UCC Protestant, but I have been in search of what fits for me rather than what I was born into.  The Religious Society of Friends really appeals to me, though I'm definitely more a bad Quaker type.

----------


## Terry1

> No, but they are both Peace churches in that they subscribe to a non-resistant belief system. Quakers are very diverse, some similar to Unitarians while others are very Conservative. Mennonites are more standardized in their beliefs. My affinity has always been towards the Wilburite wing of Quakers, which IIRC is like 2% of Quakers nowadays. From the outside it would appear to many these are Amish (plain speech and dress) but the worship and beliefs are different in that Mennonites and Amish have power structures for instance Bishops, while say a Conservative Quaker would be participating as an equal. The inner light is an important part of Quaker leadings. Conservative Quakers will wait in silence for the Spirit to move them, and then share their leadings. While a Mennonite would participate in a more formal service. Plain dress for a Mennonite involves more of a conformity to church standards (it is well known the gossiping and arguments over pleats in kapps amongst the Plain people  ) Whilst a Quaker in plain dress nowadays is doing it as a personal leading. This is a few things that comes to mind right off the top of my head...


Thanks for explaining that.  I know the Quakers and the Mennonites are very similar in that they're very anti-war and stick to the teachings of Christ.

----------


## moostraks

> Thanks for explaining that.  I know the Quakers and the Mennonites are very similar in that they're very anti-war and stick to the teachings of Christ.


you are welcome...

----------


## moostraks

"Only the inner vision of God, only the God-blindedness of unreservedly dedicated souls, only the utterly humble ones can bow and break the raging pride of a power-mad world."
~ Thomas Kelly

----------


## moostraks



----------


## moostraks

“There must be amidst all the confusions of the hour a tried and undisturbed remnant of persons who will not become purveyors of coercion and violence, who are ready to stand alone, if it is necessary, for the way of peace and love among men.” ~ Rufus Jones, 1940

----------


## Ronin Truth

> INGREDIENTS: 
> 
> 1/2 Cup(s) Quaker® Oats (Quick or Old Fashioned)*
> 
> 1 Egg(s)
> 
> 2 Slice(s) turkey bacon strips
> 
> 2 Tablespoon(s) shaved parmesan cheese
> ...


http://www.quakeroats.com/cooking-an...nparmesan.aspx

----------


## moostraks

What is the Quaker faith? It is not a tidy package of words which you can capture at any given time and then repeat weekly at a worship service. It is an experience of discovery which starts the discoverer on a journey which is life-long. The discovery in itself is not uniquely a property of Quakerism. It is as old as Christianity, and considerably older if you share the belief that many have known Christ who have not known His name. What is unique to the Religious Society of Friends is its insistence that the discovery must be made by each man for himself. No one is allowed to get it second-hand by accepting a ready-made creed. Furthermore, the discovery points a path and demands a journey, and gives you the power to make the journey.” — Elise Boulding

----------


## moostraks



----------


## jmdrake

> Why should any man have power over any other man's faith, seeing Christ Himself is the author of it?
> 
> 
> Quoted in "Memoir of George Fox", The Friends' Library: comprising journals, doctrinal treatises, and other writings of members of the Religious Society of Friends, edited by William Evans and Thomas Evans (1837) volume 1, page 76


Okay.  I just started reading this thread.  I *love* this quote!

----------


## moostraks

> Okay.  I just started reading this thread.  I *love* this quote!


 me too!

----------


## moostraks

There is a principle which is pure placed in the human mind, which in different places and ages hath had different names; it is, however, pure, and proceeds from God. It is deep and inward, confined to no forms of religion, nor excluded from any, when the heart stands in perfect sincerity. In whomsoever this takes root and grows, they become brethren.
~ John Woolman, 1720-1777

----------


## moostraks



----------


## moostraks



----------


## otherone

_When the President does it, that means that it's not illegal._
Richard M. Nixon

----------


## moostraks

> _When the President does it, that means that it's not illegal._
> Richard M. Nixon


Lol! THAT took long enough...seems as though he was a prophet, eh?

----------


## otherone

> Lol! THAT took long enough...seems as though he was a prophet, eh?


nah...just the first to admit it.
It always amuses me that he is a Quaker.

----------


## moostraks

> nah...just the first to admit it.
> It always amuses me that he is a Quaker.


Me too. He was my mother's favorite President, go figure. She likes Ron Paul too. Hahaha...

----------

